# mndatory servicing at 60000 miles for 99 maxima



## krish_245 (Jun 22, 2007)

hi,
i would like to know what are the important services that i need to get it done for my 99 nissan maxima, as it has reached 60,000 miles. My car has crossed 60000 miles, so i would like to know what servicing needs to be done to my nissan maxima.
thanks in advance.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You don't have a copy of the owners manual to check?

Inspect drive belts, replace in-cabin microfilter (if you have that), fuel filter, oil/filter, spark plugs (recommended), transmission fluid, coolant flush. Doesn't hurt to change the power steering fluid and brake fluid at 60k either.

spark plugs should be good to 100k but I would inspect 'em and replace 'em if needed. Fuel filter should only be replaced if clogged, tons of people run 'em to 100k+ with no problems, but the paranoid change 'em every 15k-30k or so. Coolant should be changed every 36k miles or three years, I think... ditto for ATF. MT's that aren't abused may be able to run longer.


----------

